# Nursery Schools in Abu Dhabi



## Arsi (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All

I am looking for Nursery Schools in Abu Dhabi with below preferences and good schools for Primary level (British Curriculum) can you please provide some guidance. 

1- Good Quality School
2- British Curriculum 
3- Within Abu Dhabi City area
4- No too expensive
5- School Bus service within Abu Dhabi City area

Thanks


----------

